# OAL of Fountain pens vs. Roller ball



## Haynie (Nov 18, 2011)

Is the over all length of a fountain pen greater than a roller ball, or the same named kit?


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 18, 2011)

For the kits. The lengths are the same. All the tubes are the same between the two versions.

The rollerball refill will go up into the finial which holds a spring to keep it advanced in the nib. 

The fountain with a cartridge will stay in the barrel, but a piston pump will go up almost as far as the rollerball refill. remove the spring if it has one in the finial (got a Stateman Fountain that had a spring) to keep it from making a mess when you assemble/disassemble when inked.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 18, 2011)

As mike posted, if you are talking about a kit pen, then yes they will be the same length.  If you are talking about a non-kit pen, then you can be just short or as long as you want.

Just being curious, why do you ask?


----------



## Haynie (Nov 18, 2011)

No real reason for asking except in the pictures on here and CSUSA fountain pens look longer.  I was just curious?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark - I just didn't want you to think that you needed a blank that was long for a FP.  I would say they look longer because of the nib and section gives it an elongated look.


----------

